# New Extension - Possible Structural Problem - Long Hairline Cracks



## EuroGirl (16 Dec 2012)

I had a small, ground floor, rear extension built three years ago. There is a prominent vertical hairline crack now visible down the midpoint of the remainder of what used to be the back wall of the house, and also a longer hairline crack along the ceiling of the new extension, also roughly at the midpoint. I am worried that there might be a problem with the RSJ (or worst case scenario, that no RSJ was fitted, although it was paid for). There are also a few tiny hairline cracks around the corner of the walls/ceilings in the upstairs rooms above where the back wall of the house used to be.

The house is terraced, and my neighbour recently pointed out a crack along a section of the extension side wall. I am not sure whether this could be a separate or related problem.

I would really appreciate any advice as to how to go about tackling this. I'd like to get an independent inspection / opinion, but don't know where to start (should I go to an architect, surveyor, alternative builder etc.)? Does anybody know what would be involved in determining what (if anything) could be wrong - and how much this could cost?

I just checked the builder's registered Company Number on the CRO website, and it looks like the company was dissolved this year. 

I would really appreciate any advice as I feel totally out of my depth with this.


----------



## kkelliher (16 Dec 2012)

You should get an engineer to inspect your property and issue a report. The builder hopefully had insurance and if there is an issue this would help but start with an engineer inspection


----------



## threebedsemi (17 Dec 2012)

As kkelliher said, you need a good structural engineer to inspect the property, explain to you what is causing the cracks, and prepare a structural report.

You are also going to be contacting your solicitor, and you should gather information on the following prior to meeting with him/her:

- a copy of any building contract that you signed with the contractor
- a copy of any appointment documents which you signed with the engineer/architect who was involved with the construction works.
- any opinions/certs of compliance which you recieved on completion of the works from either the engineer/architect or the contractor.
- a list of all relevant dates (commencement, completion of consntruction ,etc)
- a copy of the report from the structural engineer who you will appoint.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## EuroGirl (17 Dec 2012)

kkelliher, threebedsemi, thank you both for your feedback on how to tackle this problem and where to start. 

I will google for a local Structural Engineer and get the ball rolling. Thanks again.


----------

